

Standing desk under $500 - whatupdave
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S19022530/

======
georgemcbay
Looks like this BEKANT line is the successor to the Galant (which is my
favorite office desk ever for its complete simplicity -- personally not a big
fan of keyboard trays, etc -- just give me a nice flat surface with easy
height adjustability).

I'll have to check this out next time I'm in an Ikea to get a sense of how
sturdy it seems but if it is as simply durable as the Galant desks I've had
I'll be really tempted to pick one of these up.

$500 is at once a crazy low price for a sit/stand desk relative to what else
is out there, but also a reasonable price for such a thing relative to
parts+marketing+modest markup (most of this market is highly overpriced
corporate "office furniture", the enterprise software of furniture).

